# 2 months in, first ever planted tank



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

after adding a moss ball (betta is playing with it in the pic), a few anubias, and 10 or so cherry shrimp this past week I think I am done with spending money on this tank. Will just let it sit and see how it goes.

all the shrimps just hide in the plants during the day, and while the betta sleeps inside the cave at night they come out for food


----------

